# OLD yellow chromide cichlid ATTACKS my NEW red chromide WHY?



## SB (Oct 27, 2010)

Why is my old chromide so mean? I read up on their species and it said it was peaceful towards one another. Maybe I got two males? Is there anything I can do to ensure they get along? Please HELP ME!!

The tank is 24 x 14.5 x 12 inches. There's two chromides and a sucker fish


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

How big is the tank (dimensions), and how many do you have?


----------



## SB (Oct 27, 2010)

My old fish is also a lot bigger than the new one, if that has anything to do with it. . .


----------



## Gordon C. Snelling (Apr 15, 2007)

I would say tank is too small and the first chromide is established with territory. The new fish is an invader in its space. It will almost certainly be killed. As mellow as these fish can be they can also be killers if the tank is too small.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I do not really find them to be mild mannered among themselves. I have difficulty pairing these fish at the best of times. 2 years ago I bought 6 wild type "red" chromides at auction and put them into a 4' tank. Currently I have a single male, unfortunately he killed the rest of his kind. He is a beautiful fish though.

Your aquarium is too small to consider trying to pair another chromide with your current one.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Agree with the others that your tank is simply too small.


----------



## SB (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, bummer that it won't work out between them though. They would've made a cute couple x)


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Taste? The wild form naturally would detest that ugly man made abomination ... 

As others said, tank size. Mine killed their way down to a pair in a 36"x18" footprint. I don't think I'd try to random adults in that size tank though, let alone something smaller. They are indeed rough on each other for such a small cichlid.


----------

